# Rat Rod build off



## 37fleetwood (Jun 3, 2008)

hey I got an e-mail a bit ago from the Rat Rod bike forum about a build off they were having and I thought it would be fun to enter. I think I have posted this bike before but that was long ago, so here it is again. I have always referred to this bike project as Godzilla which fits in with the Rat Rod trend in naming your bike. I'm waiting to hear from the admin over there because there is a minor technical issue with entering which I need to clarify but here's a photo. let me know what you think. (also let me know if you think you can identify this frame. )
Scott


----------



## sensor (Jun 3, 2008)

looks great!
well youve probably already seen my elgin im starting there....
and btw i know im new here and many might assume that id destroy old bikes which just to clarify myself and alot of others push to save original parts,paint,etc. and never would do anything that cant be undone with a wrench and screwdriver!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 3, 2008)

sounds like I'm getting a positive reception at the site so I'm going ahead!
I have just the springer for such a Ratty project!​


and a pair of nice big fenders which I have no idea what they go to.​


this may just be a lot of fun 
Scott


----------



## Hooch (Jun 3, 2008)

i see no problem with you joining in on the fun
its all in fun anyways


----------



## Hooch (Jun 3, 2008)

i still am looking for one of those guards if you wanna sell one


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 3, 2008)

too funny I just PM'd you with photos, check it out.
Scott


----------



## Hooch (Jun 3, 2008)

this is my bike for the buildoff





[/IMG]


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 4, 2008)

you ought to post it there but I don't think it fits the rules of the build off. they want you to start with an unaltered frame. mine barely qualified.
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 4, 2008)

scott what did that fork come off of? and the fenders came off a monark


----------



## Classicriders (Jun 4, 2008)

My little 20 inch Indian rat tracker I put togethor...


----------



## Ace356 (Jun 4, 2008)

Scott,

What bike did that chainguard come from? I need one BAD!:eek: 

Tim


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey Hooch, How do I get my Ratrodbikes sign on? I joined last year sometime... But I forgot my Sign on and password.... and I don't want to re-sign up if I don't have to...

Jr.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 4, 2008)

ok in answer to two questions the springer is off of a '60's Ross I believe the fenders were off of a '50's Murray next question was about the chain guards they are french and off some lightweight over there. I bought them off ebay and actually had them sent from france. I have seen similar ones but I think these were NOS as they aren't even drilled for mounting. and finally Jr. I see you found the post about the J.C.Higgins Monark.
Scott


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah Scott I sure did find your other thread and I think we struck a great deal.  I'm also looking forward to building it up.  Below I have posted a couple of bikes I tried ratting out... I later changed the Monark to something more traditional looking.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 5, 2008)

Heres my Elgin Rat Car Dodger Got a big glass marble reflector for it soon as I bob a rear fender....might take the light off and use the battery can to hold a water bottle


----------



## Honter12 (Jun 5, 2008)

heres a bike sorta like those, i think the frame is a replica and its still in the rough stages. the tank said roadmaster but it didnt have a head badge.


----------



## sensor (Jun 5, 2008)

wow didnt think so many would be positive about it! nice bikes all
heres the bike i built for my son(started out a 26 and ended a 20)
before...



during....






ive got more pictures of my others but not sure if they belong here...


----------



## sensor (Jun 5, 2008)

Flat Tire said:


> Heres my Elgin Rat Car Dodger Got a big glass marble reflector for it soon as I bob a rear fender....might take the light off and use the battery can to hold a water bottle




new departure 2speed on that? those are fun!!


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 5, 2008)

sensor said:


> wow didnt think so many would be positive about it! nice bikes all
> heres the bike i built for my son(started out a 26 and ended a 20)
> before...
> 
> ...





 Wowsers... Your super talented...I have many womans frames piling up... You given me a new inspiration... Your totally welcome here... and thanks for participating in this thread. Holy S... I want to get outside and tinker!!!


----------



## Hooch (Jun 7, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


> Hey Hooch, How do I get my Ratrodbikes sign on? I joined last year sometime... But I forgot my Sign on and password.... and I don't want to re-sign up if I don't have to...
> 
> Jr.






hey I talked to RatRod and he said you might have to re register because if you dont remember your username he cant get you a password
and there is nothing like JR'S MONARK registered there

so just re register and join in the fun!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2008)

ok, a quick update for those of you not on the Rat Rod site. my Rat Rod bike is coming along nicely and I thought I'd post a photo or two. still a bit left to do 







Scott


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 12, 2008)

hee ..scott,
this guy makes motorcycles from prewar and postwar motorcycle parts, maby you'll can get your inspration from this site... 

http://www.zero-eng.com/


----------



## Classicriders (Jul 12, 2008)

Get an old Stanley thermos and mount a bracket for it between the seat tube and rear fender.  The bike and thermos are almost teh same color.


----------



## Classicriders (Jul 12, 2008)

http://www.stanley-pmi.com/shop/popup.aspx?ProductID=5


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2008)

Classicriders said:


> http://www.stanley-pmi.com/shop/popup.aspx?ProductID=5




um, I'm not even going to ask why you know where to find a green thermos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scott


----------



## Classicriders (Jul 12, 2008)

Google.....I mean...hello!!


----------



## Classicriders (Jul 12, 2008)

Could always yank the seat off that tractor and slap it on the bike...:eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2008)

actually my uncle rides the tractor around all the time, I think he might miss the seat.
Scott


----------



## MartyW (Jul 12, 2008)

Classicriders said:


> Could always yank the seat off that tractor and slap it on the bike...:eek:





That would look cool, but I bet that it would really hard to peddle.


----------



## sensor (Jul 12, 2008)

its for when you want to collect disability and need a broken arm 
turn... dont release... and your set!
bike looks great but ive still got mine under wraps until the end


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 13, 2008)

ol'tin bender said:


> OK lets see how many of ya know what the thing sticking out of the front of the tractor is for!!





you know my 77 year old Uncle still uses this tractor almost daily and that little thing is exactly how he starts the thing. he has been using it to haul scrap out to his pickup since the price is so high. the other day I went out to see what he was doing and, I kid you not in 100 degree weather he was out there with a sledge hammer flattening old car gas tanks so he could fit more in the truck to haul off.:eek:
Scott


----------



## MartyW (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, the price of scrap is really up now, I've started hauling loads from our construction sites to recycle, Its good to hear that your Uncle is out there getting it done, I'm sure thats helps keeps him going strong.


----------



## yeshoney (Jul 13, 2008)

*Here is my entry - Maximum Overdrive*


----------

